# Big Time Lethargy with ZMA



## brodus (Mar 17, 2004)

I have been taking ZMA for the last two weeks, and I am getting more sleep but becoming MORE TIRED everyday. 

Specifically, I am taking Dymatize ZForce, and it also has Tribulus, NAC, KPC, Potassium, Vitaminz C&E, and a couple herbal extracts alongside the ZMA.

Last night, for instance, I got 8 hours of sleep yet awoke feeling like a zombie.  In fact, today at work someone asked me if I had stayed up all night b/c I looked like shit.  The longer and more I take the substance, the more lethargic I seem to become.

Maybe I'm getting sick? Or maybe my test levels are going up and it's making me tired? (I did do legs yesterday)

Any similar experiences?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2004)

maybe reduce the dose.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2004)

Brodus - i've started taking the recommended dosage of ZMA as you have here lately. I never thought about it till now but I guess it could be the reason i've been feeling so tired lately.   My workout's haven't been as good and i'm constantly napping throughout the day, but I love actually getting a full nights sleep so I might just drop the dosage to only two pills a day.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 17, 2004)

You only take the ZMA before bed or during the day as well?


----------



## brodus (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks--I am going to cut to one dose a day instead of two.

Does this seem odd to you, though?  It does to me.


----------



## brodus (Mar 17, 2004)

I initially only took it before bed, but yesterday I took it before my workout, too.


----------



## brodus (Mar 18, 2004)

You know, I think for people who have never done PHs or who have high test abilities genetically (which I believeI do for number of reasons), ZMA may cause this side.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 18, 2004)

Just read the back of the bottle a little more carefully. You're supposed to take 2-3 pills a day *30-60 min. before bedtime* ! This could explain my lethargy. I was taking three pills three times a day lol


----------

